# What do riders really want out of their trail ride experience?



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow! What a cool job!

If I were going to Africa, I would love to ride horses while visiting nature and seeing as much wildlife as possible. Wildlife makes any ride fun.

I would, however, prefer not to be eaten by lions..........


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Touring around the countryside on horseback is an ideal vaction for me. I'd love to ride out and see native wildlife (from a safe distance of course) and then eat gourmet food at camp with luxury accommodations. But, I'm past the age where a working vacation sounds like a treat. I'm now at the age where I want to be catered to, not to be the one doing the catering. Sorry, can't be a whole lot of help to you!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow.. just riding everywhere from mountains to safari (though I'd be scared of the horse spooking and/or teasing the lions and cheetahs and crocodiles.....

But having a little grill campout in the middle of the countryside would be awesome, being told about African culture in story form.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Sounds like a blast. I'd love to ride there - the scenery and animals would be fantastic. I am like Celeste though - I don't want to be eaten by the lions, attacked by the chimpanzees or anything that wants to be ****ed off at me. 

I'd like great food, great companionship, and a place to get cleaned up at - wouldn't have to be luxury, just functioning!!!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Tell me before the ride and during breaks what I'm seeing. While the horses feet are actually moving I prefer mostly quiet from my fellow riders. To much talking is distracting so things are missed. I only like lots of chatting on familiar trails I've already seen a bunch.


----------



## rosieroo (Jun 20, 2012)

I'd like to know local legends/ stories, have a cook-out, see lots of wildlife, dramatic views and I do like a bit of a gallop... not asking for much am I lol


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, that sounds really cool. My horse is terrified of deer, so I can't begin to imagine horses who are calm around all those animals you have over there. Those must be some level headed equines! 

As for guided trail riding in general, the only thing I don't like is when they group different level riders together. Beginners don't want to gallop anymore than experienced riders want to walk the entire way.

If I ever get canned and given a healthy "go away" paycheck, maybe I'll come over for a working vacation for a few months.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Saw a story once on TV about a couple of friends riding in Africa. Although quite pretty, there ended up being a lioness chasing a horse rider full run(caught off guard.) The other rider started to chase the lioness and eventually(horse got slightly clawed) she stopped. But as they all calmed down and let their horses take a drink from a small stream, the lioness was watching from a hilltop.:shock:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

^ Yeah Noooo with a big ol heaping spoon of WAY on top.

I believe that would ruin safaris for me lol.


----------



## roanrider (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow that sound phenomenal! Think I might just have to plan a trip to South Africa!


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

So what do you guys do to train a bomb (lion) proof trail horse for your business? Raise the foals with lion cubs? What keeps the animals from treating the horses as prey? Big guns? Don't get me wrong though, I'd love to go on that trip. Seeing the wild animals on a horse instead of a hummer would be was more exciting! :shock:


----------



## englishaqh (Jul 6, 2012)

One of the things I *never *want in a trail ride is worry. I need to feel confident and safe on a trail. Sure, there's always a risk to riding, but I don't want to be walking down sleet-covered hills and cantering through a shark-infested river. Generally trails are really relaxing for me (well I haven't ridden them in months but when I did...). I know people though who have had terrible trail experiences and that just were not safe.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

englishaqh said:


> One of the things I *never *want in a trail ride is worry. I need to feel confident and safe on a trail. Sure, there's always a risk to riding, but I don't want to be walking down sleet-covered hills and cantering through a shark-infested river. Generally trails are really relaxing for me (well I haven't ridden them in months but when I did...). I know people though who have had terrible trail experiences and that just were not safe.


I have never cantered through shark infested rivers, but my horse thought that the little creek we crossed Saturday was a shark infested river............


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

goneriding said:


> Saw a story once on TV about a couple of friends riding in Africa. Although quite pretty, there ended up being a lioness chasing a horse rider full run(caught off guard.) The other rider started to chase the lioness and eventually(horse got slightly clawed) she stopped. But as they all calmed down and let their horses take a drink from a small stream, the lioness was watching from a hilltop.:shock:


Think I'll stay here, thank you very much! ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

silly silly there are no sharks in the rivers,,, They are afraid of the crocodiles. 

So I'm gonna get on a prey animal, ride it through lion country dodging black mambas, cobras, monkeys, ****ed off tribesmen, every plague carriing insect in the world, wade across crocodile infested waters, then swim in an area known for Great Whites? This sounds like one of these,,, "Hold my beer" moments.


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

Actually sharks can be in rivers 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Jul 14, 2012)

id think some perfect trails would meander through some of these exotic hunting ranches. not just for hunting purposes, but the opportunity to see some different types of wildlife and plenty of it that you would never get to see in a real to life scenario. 
id pay good money for the opportunity. course a man would need a bomb proof horse for such trails.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> silly silly there are no sharks in the rivers,,, They are afraid of the crocodiles.
> 
> So I'm gonna get on a prey animal, ride it through lion country dodging black mambas, cobras, monkeys, ****ed off tribesmen, every plague carriing insect in the world, wade across crocodile infested waters, then swim in an area known for Great Whites? This sounds like one of these,,, "Hold my beer" moments.


And the crocs are afraid of the hippos, so is everyone else with half a brain.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

oh yeh forgot about the hippos, and rhinos ramming the trucks. Hey I watch Wild Kingdom


----------

